# new chicks



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

We got our new chicks yesterday! There some much fun. My little girl woke me up this morning asking if she could go see the chicks. She loves them. She told me she would ne there mommy unrolled they got bigger.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Until sorry crazy auto correct


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

When we brought our first chicks home I found my 5 year old daughter sleeping with them the next morning!  kids are great and so are chickens!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

That's great !


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Kids are hilarious!









This was the day before we got them. She had found the plastic Easter eggs and I asked her what she was doing and she said the towel was her nest and she was sitting on her eggs so they would hatch.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha awesome!!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cute little things


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chicks and kids. Too darned cute!!!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Awe! How cute! I can't wait to get some more chicks for myself!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats !


----------

